
Doordash needs to be called out for their bad behavior - moreorless
https://sfist.com/2020/07/08/after-sf-restaurant-complains-doordash-apologizes-for-error-in-which-it-was-exceeding-15-fee-cap/
======
29athrowaway
The last time I used Doordash, they had an outage that affected all active
orders. I did not receive my meal because of it. And from their Twitter feed,
it seems that has happened multiple times.

When I tried to reach out to customer support, I realized the processing time
for customer support inquiries is 3 business days.

I am surprised Doordash still exists. It's a subpar service and the founders
have shown poor ethics.

